# **** milky!



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

the ugly fat bastard, i'd kill you one on one


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

bye bye


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fight!!!!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

uh.......?


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

someone's had a dbol tab :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Hed eat you as a starter you skinny little tool!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

cya m8


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

all he'll do is ban me lol i'll make more accounts, pr**k meet me in b'ham dickhead


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha well thanks pal, been a good afternoon of entertainment reading your posts


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> the ugly fat bastard, i'd kill you one on one[/quote
> 
> yes mate course you would
> 
> hya ha ha ha ha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Milky :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

You couldn't kill my granny, you daft cock.

She's 92 with Alzheimers and sitting in her own p*ss all day but she'd still snap you like a dry twig.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> all he'll do is ban me lol i'll make more accounts, pr**k meet me in b'ham dickhead


it can be arranged


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Was this supppsed to be posted on the Internet hardman thread?

I'll put a tenner on milky puttin you to sleep with the breeze from 1 punch


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

cant rep, need to spread the love.

OP deserves reps :laugh:


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

i'll break his ****ing nose, **** you all i'm da henchest


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mac? Mack is that you mac


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

resten said:


> @Milky :lol:


 @Milky just to be sure!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

What a bellend, I bet you're a proper rudeboi.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@Milky get your will ready mate ! Your gonna join zyzz in the sauna in the sky :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> i'll break his ****ing nose, **** you all i'm da henchest


Definitely not the brightest.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

id sponsor the fight but it wouldnt last long enough


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> all he'll do is ban me lol i'll make more accounts, pr**k meet me in b'ham dickhead


School gates at four?


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

see he's too much of a pussy to fight me lol ****


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> @Milky get your will ready mate ! Your gonna join zyzz in the sauna in the sky :lol:


Forecast....

Chance of Ban Hammer!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

haha awaiting milkys reply, he would demolish you unless you hid behind a twig lol, think you got the wrong forum anyway this is a bodybuilding forum not anorexia's r us.com.

c'mon @Milky put this lado to sleep :death:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> i'll break his ****ing nose, **** you all i'm da henchest


You're either a really crap troll, or just an absolute bell piece


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> the ugly fat bastard, i'd kill you one on one


ummmm...that's quite rude and I don't think you would personally. I don't think he's ugly or fat and I don't know about the other one in clinical terms...goodness me..such language.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

where in B'ham you from mate?


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

sponsor me i'm hench


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> id sponsor the fight but it wouldnt last long enough


Sponsor me instead


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Someone has found away around the parental control on Internet explorer his parents put on.


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

selly oak


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey gobsh*te. My gym is in my link below anytime you fancy having to eat thro a syraw have ride up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd love to meet you and ill show you how to make your teeth appear out of your worn out saggy bumhole.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Dis gon be gud!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@HenchBuffman. You child are absolutely precious! :lol: I haven't laughed this hard in a while.

@Milky, there's a child in need of education.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey gobsh*te. My gym is in my link below anytime you fancy having to eat thro a syraw have ride up.


His mum cant bring him and its too far for his pushbike. Why don't you mean half way?? :thumbup1:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> selly oak


you a student


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Read the title thinking this was an offer of passion for @Milky


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey gobsh*te. My gym is in my link below anytime you fancy having to eat thro a syraw have ride up.


i'll be there tomorrow you dickhead! your physique is so ****ing ****, i could bench you for reps! you gay ****ing **** bollacks **** idiot ugly bed wetting pr**k


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Meh, school holidays, so much time, not enough things to do....


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

i know muay thai


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> selly oak


 @Sambuca - I think this explains a lot :lol:


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

listen spook! i'm in uni so **** off


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

waiting for it to turn out that hench bummanz is milkys long lost son.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


Who is he what does he do?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


you in the uni muay thai squad ?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> listen spook! i'm in uni so **** off


Well if ever there was a way of signing your own death warrant any quicker than speaking like this I am not aware of it. Good bye.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> listen spook! i'm in uni so **** off


ha ha ha @Milky fancy doing the freshers fair with our stall this year? could be fun


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

What's up mate. You've gone public so the least you can do is give a reason for this outburst:huh:


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Why do all bodybuilding forums attract so many weirdos? Wtf


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

HenchBuffman said:


> listen spook! i'm in uni so **** off


 :lol:


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

skype me


----------



## HenchBuffman (Feb 21, 2012)

jack camilatto, he is on my account add him on facebook and abuse him... https://www.facebook.com/camilatto?fref=ts


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What time mate make sure l am there.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> i'll be there tomorrow you dickhead! your physique is so ****ing ****, i could bench you for reps! you gay ****ing **** bollacks **** idiot ugly bed wetting pr**k


Looks like there's going to be an opening for a new mod tomorrow then lads.

Names into the hat.

RIP Milky.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

MY god what a rodent.do 1


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

oh dear oh dear............ HenchBUTTman..... someone can't handle their gear. Grow up!

because this lad is only 17 and this could technically be classed as bullying - without being a party pooper - this nob simply needs to be banned and sacked off.

I would hate for him to cry and get us shut down or some ridiculousness!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> skype me


You gonna get the 12" guns out?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

kid's like this got sir jimmy in trouble :whistling:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> jack camilatto, he is on my account add him on facebook and abuse him... https://www.facebook.com/camilatto?fref=ts


Whos that? Your bf?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

This c0ck couldn't Thai his own shoe laces. Todays activities is the result of too many E numbers in his sweets. Why can't this **** be squashed before it starts what a fcukin bell end. I hope he gets a$$raped


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


who?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread is genuis


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hamster said:


> I thought only girls did this sh1t :confused1:


I'll fight you.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

He says he's at Uni? I didn't realise universities had a creche:nono:daft lad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to know who told him l wet the bed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


can you tell him to reply to my text please been trying to get hold of him for a while now


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Who banned the poor lad?


----------



## jakery96 (Jul 17, 2013)

OP is one cheeky **** m7+1 i swer


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This is ridiculous. Im fat and ugly how come i dont get a thread started about me :confused1: :crying:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

What a complete and utter Cnut


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

luther1 said:


> What a complete and utter Cnut


No. Milky's actually an OK guy.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hamster said:


> You got yaself a deal !


I warn you... I once went 4 rounds with a canvas bag filled with sand.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right ukm detective squad you know the drill, off you go.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@MrAesthetics - you're going to go get @Milky yea? What with you being the same person as HenchLooseRing


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

just seen he has bin banned .so i can call him a d!ckhead now ... didn't want him kicking off on me .crazy man.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

anybody else think he was doing a school project on how cyber bullying can get seriously out of hand?

UKM certainly gave him lots of material. lol

A+


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

HenchBuffman said:


> all he'll do is ban me lol i'll make more accounts, pr**k meet me in b'ham dickhead


I think the OP made this video....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


Bring him @Milky will kick his ass to


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hamster said:


> Thought you was going to say a wet paper bag then :whistling:


bullay! I'll give you a cauliflower ear!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> @Sambuca - I think this explains a lot :lol:


haha he knows muay thai as well mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I think the OP made this video....


Brilliant!

:beer:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

little c**t negged me before he fcuked off :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LER said:


> just seen he has bin banned .so i can call him a d!ckhead now ... didn't want him kicking off on me .crazy man.


Your brave man, I wouldn't even risk it now!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> little c**t negged me before he fcuked off :lol:


Pmsl


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> little c**t negged me before he fcuked off :lol:


Was the bar grey? That means he tried to neg you but hasn't been approved for it so it means precisely nothing. He tried to neg me too. Power neg back! :gun_bandana:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Was the bar grey? That means he tried to neg you but hasn't been approved for it so it means precisely nothing. He tried to neg me too. Power neg back! :gun_bandana:


dunno! and dunno how to re-check


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> dunno! and dunno how to re-check


I gave you a rep!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> dunno! and dunno how to re-check


Just click on "settings" at the very top right of the page


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol its obviously a ****take...some of the ass kissing in this thread is even funnier than the troll...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Lol its obviously a ****take...some of the ass kissing in this thread is even funnier than the troll...


Who's kissing what? :confused1:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Who's kissing what? :confused1:


The amount of people that took this serious and licked milkys ass is hilarious


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hah yeh grey bar. he called me a c**t aswell :lol: :lol:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> The amount of people that took this serious and licked milkys ass is hilarious


Make your mind up, licking or kissing? :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> hah yeh grey bar. he called me a c**t aswell :lol: :lol:


 :lol: I'm an ugly bitch. But not a c**t :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I dont think anyone took the thread serious lol


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I dont think anyone took the thread serious lol


I did as soon as he mentioned he knew muay thai.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

shame he's banned i'd teach the little maggot a thing or two about respect. bitch ass motherfvcker if you're reading this step up your game buddy


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

lol^


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Freeby0 said:


> Lol its obviously a ****take...some of the ass kissing in this thread is even funnier than the troll...




Who gives a ****, the little pricks gone.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> View attachment 132846
> 
> 
> Who gives a ****, the little pricks gone.


I dont care i gave my opinion...thats all.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

HenchBuffman said:


> jack camilatto, he is on my account add him on facebook and abuse him... https://www.facebook.com/camilatto?fref=ts


So did anyone find out if his surname really was cameltoe?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

this is what happens when an abortion survives


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Just click on "settings" at the very top right of the page


all I can see when I do that is my 'infraction' :sad:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> all I can see when I do that is my 'infraction' :sad:


Paz in the dog house


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Paz in the dog house


yes resten, yes I am :crying:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> yes resten, yes I am :crying:


 @Ashcrapper has a counselling service available 24/7 if you need to talk about it. We're here for you man


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


Oo, lovely. Do you deliver?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought this thread was going to be a distressed Chinese man who was worried about his ejaculation


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

does anyone know why this hench lad is after @Milky :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> does anyone know why this hench lad is after @Milky :lol:


I may have reffered to him as a deluded bell end in a previous thread :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> yes resten, yes I am :crying:


I have one too!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> I have one too!


its all cool in the gang :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Well we told the OP not to take 3g of test+tren, guess he didn't listen, (raging) lol he's probably chewed through he desk top table by now.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> I may have reffered to him as a deluded bell end in a previous thread :whistling:


people take these insults way so seriously these days :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HenchBuffman said:


> i'll be there tomorrow you dickhead! your physique is so ****ing ****, i could bench you for reps! you gay ****ing **** bollacks **** idiot ugly bed wetting pr**k


Can you make.this.next week.brah i gotta book a rest.day to.come.watch..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> people take these insults way so seriously these days :lol:


Hey it gave us a laugh mate plus l get to train with the added incentive of breaking someones skull tomorrow, what more could a man want :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

HenchBuffman said:


> I have been cycling Jack3d for a month and a bit now, first week/2 i started taking it I have increased agression and anger, so I took a week off. Most likely* because of the high amount of Creatine* in it bearing in mind i took it every day apart from weekends.
> 
> Now after that week break, fine no problems...Great hot tingly feeling from the Beta-Alenine and the pump and focus is incredible!
> 
> ...


Watch ya back Milky.. this 17yr old clearly knows his stuff...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Asouf said:


> Watch ya back Milky.. this 17yr old clearly knows his stuff...


I was sat in my Bobcat CRYING with laughter mate.....

ah its all entertainment after all :lol:


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

HenchBuffman said:


> i'm going to be competing in a beach body competition in bristol. I'm currently eating 500g of protein 50g carbs and 100g fats, currently pinning *1g test e, 2g tren* a and *300mg dnp eod*


Well there is some good news... This knob jockey wont be reproducing some little genii anytime soon and 1000mg DNP a week.... Saying nowt... :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Asouf said:


> Well there is some good news... This knob jockey wont be reproducing some little genii anytime soon and 1000mg DNP a week.... Saying nowt... :whistling:


He is or was also MrAesthitics....

Perhaps they will both beat me up :lol:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Woh. I don't no what's worse in this thread ...

The insults ... Or the 'milky ass kissing' wow


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

I heard he went down there and they ended up doing legs together, Milky bought him a protein shake to show no hard feelings.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey it gave us a laugh mate plus l get to train with the added incentive of breaking someones skull tomorrow, what more could a man want :lol:


don't think you'll get near him anyway... he knows muay thai :whistling:


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Right ukm detective squad you know the drill, off you go.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sined said:


> View attachment 132861


So he is on FB then, do we have a name ?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Oh **** it's Peter Pan! **** that mate you're in trouble!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

HenchBuffman said:


> jack camilatto, he is on my account add him on facebook and abuse him... https://www.facebook.com/camilatto?fref=ts


 @Milky@

I dono if he means this is his or some1 elses account as he says add him?????


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

that's one ugly mutherfvker. as Arnold would have said :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> So he is on FB then, do we have a name ?


Robert monday to friday, Roberta over the weekends. (s)He charges £10 for a blowie, or £20 to bend over and let you put it in her ass... you get a free dose of HIV with that offer, is quite a bargain!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So that's definatly him before l pm him ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: I'm an ugly bitch. But not a c**t :lol:


Oh no you are not, I think you look hot, and are very smart, with a good sense of humor, and also speak German.

Anyway, original post is 17 from what I gathered, he also was on a bunch of gear as well, like a gram of test or something, tren, mast, and I think DNP.

But for 17 he acts like he is 5.

He kicked off in some of the other threads too, this suggests that steroids are not for him, he probably should go back to milk shakes, or even mothers milk.

I think he has issues, and virginity happens to be one of them, its ok guys, in another 10 years he will finally be a man.

Lets all just have some patience for the immature, and the slow children of this world.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Milky said:


> So that's definatly him before l pm him ?


I have no clue, its just the addy he posted, so iv quoted it so u can see lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn, I miss all the drama!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Oh no you are not, I think you look hot, and are very smart, with a good sense of humor, and also speak German.
> 
> Anyway, original post is 17 from what I gathered, he also was on a bunch of gear as well, like a gram of test or something, tren, mast, and I think DNP.
> 
> ...


Love it!!!!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Well ive requested that gay looking fcuker on FB that he linked to so I can ask him if he knows him is him or is aware some cnuts linking up his FB on websites.... Will report back 

@Milky

What happened for this nugget to take such offence with you in the first place?


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> So he is on FB then, do we have a name ?


I can't really tell if its him, I am only comparing the small avi pick on tap talk.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Oh no you are not, I think you look hot, and are very smart, with a good sense of humor, and also speak German.
> 
> Anyway, original post is 17 from what I gathered, he also was on a bunch of gear as well, like a gram of test or something, tren, mast, and I think DNP.
> 
> ...


Scott you are a wise patient man. I was just going to suggest finding where he lives and throwing poo at his house. :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

sined said:


> I can't really tell if its him, I am only comparing the small avi pick on tap talk.
> 
> View attachment 132862


I see he is positively drowning in FB requests, messages and notifications. I may sign back up just to ask him what his evidently incredible forearm routine is.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

hackskii said:


> *Oh no you are not, I think you look hot, and are very smart, with a good sense of humor, and also speak German.*
> 
> Anyway, original post is 17 from what I gathered, he also was on a bunch of gear as well, like a gram of test or something, tren, mast, and I think DNP.
> 
> ...


hackskii's in love :wub: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> hackskii's in love :wub: :lol:


No, he's simply a gentleman.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> Scott you are a wise patient man. I was just going to suggest finding where he lives and throwing poo at his house. :lol:


Well, my Mother always said to not pick on the less fortunate thinking people, probably should take a page out of my siggy...lol



Paz1982 said:


> hackskii's in love :wub: :lol:


I was the day we sent some PM's back and forth, she used to have a bunch of pictures that she is funny in.

I love humor, and I like the dark wavy hair and she is pretty quite too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, he's simply a gentleman.


Busted then.

I cant think of anything about you that I don't like, you are very insightful in a way that is impressive due to your age..


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> No, he's simply a gentleman.


but I think you're hot too and I definitely would... does that make me a gentleman as well


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Busted then.
> 
> I cant think of anything about you that I don't like, you are very insightful in a way that is impressive due to your age..


 :blush:

I am but a padawan compared to you Master Yoda. *bows*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Well ive requested that gay looking fcuker on FB that he linked to so I can ask him if he knows him is him or is aware some cnuts linking up his FB on websites.... Will report back
> 
> @Milky
> 
> What happened for this nugget to take such offence with you in the first place?


I merely reffered to him as a deluded bell end when he did a thread about Fatima's ugly brother.... :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> but I think you're hot too and I definitely would... does that make me a gentleman as well


Nope, it makes you sweet though.  Hacks is in a league of his own.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paz1982 said:


> but I think you're hot too and I definitely would... does that make me a gentleman as well


You mean would as in talk to her about life's mysteries, on enlightenment, while having long strolls on the beach barefoot, all while watching the sunset?

Perhaps between the words listen to the birds sing a song for your enjoyment together?

Or listen to her calming tongue while you get lost in her words as she speaks?

She also rock climbs too, so she would have the death grip hand strength, something to think about.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

hackskii said:


> She also rock climbs too, so she would have the death grip hand strength, something to think about.


Those obstinate Tesco's Finest Jam jar lids would never be a problem to open again.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

digitalis said:


> Those obstinate Tesco's Finest Jam jar lids would never be a problem to open again.


Try to not use more than 2iu of GH a day, when I get over 4iu I get terrible hand pain when using them.

True story:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Internetz.......serious business!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

hackskii said:


> You mean would as in talk to her about life's mysteries, on enlightenment, while having long strolls on the beach barefoot, all while watching the sunset?
> 
> Perhaps between the words listen to the birds sing a song for your enjoyment together?
> 
> ...


well I cant compete with that, you truly are in a league of your own, in fact I think that I love you as well :wub:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paz1982 said:


> well I cant compete with that, you truly are in a league of your own, in fact I think that I love you as well :wub:


Thanks man, I take all the compliments I can get, Lord knows I need them:lol:

Although I have not heard her voice before, I only imagine it to be as smooth oil, and her lips drip honey.

Just me imagining her that's all, I could be wrong, it might sound even better than that. :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Thanks man, I take all the compliments I can get, Lord knows I need them:lol:
> 
> Although I have not heard her voice before, I only imagine it to be as smooth oil, and her lips drip honey.
> 
> Just me imagining her that's all, I could be wrong, it might sound even better than that. :lol:


Easy now you dirty old man :lol:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Internetz.......serious business!!


not in real life


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

It's empire boy lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Or Maybe ausbuilt


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Ive got a 5er on BuffHenchman dropping Milky hahahahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Ive got a 5er on BuffHenchman dropping Milky hahahahaha


Is that why you borrowed the fiver you fu*king skinflint !


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Is this thread for real or is it a pi55 take?? I can't be ar5ed reading through all the pages?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Thanks man, I take all the compliments I can get, Lord knows I need them:lol:
> 
> Although I have not heard her voice before, I only imagine it to be as smooth oil, and her lips drip honey.
> 
> Just me imagining her that's all, I could be wrong, it might sound even better than that. :lol:


Oh my goodness! Sorry I have to disabuse you, but it's much more home counties.

Just for you Hacks, this is what I sound like.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Is this thread for real or is it a pi55 take?? I can't be ar5ed reading through all the pages?


People are putting money on it, it's real, Milky is gonna get messed up by aesthetic brah, with help from his mate muay thai.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh my goodness! Sorry I have to disabuse you, but it's much more home counties.
> 
> Just for you Hacks, this is what I sound like.


For those who have no speakers, my audio description. Slightly Posh, Yummy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> Easy now you dirty old man :lol:





Gym Bunny said:


> Oh my goodness! Sorry I have to disabuse you, but it's much more home counties.
> 
> Just for you Hacks, this is what I sound like.


Are you the snow angel, or the one filming?

The accents are both pretty heavy.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Are you the snow angel, or the one filming?
> 
> The accents are both pretty heavy.


 Snow angel. South African friend filming.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Snow angel. South African friend filming.


How old are you?

You sound young in the video, but you are so friendly in your humor.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> How old are you?
> 
> You sound young in the video, but you are so friendly in your humor.


I'm 30 in the video.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm 30 in the video.


Do you still rock climb?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me Milky is getting delt with and all you can do Hacks is chat Gym Bunny up lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh my goodness! Sorry I have to disabuse you, but it's much more home counties.
> 
> Just for you Hacks, this is what I sound like.


Damn good snow angel... mine tend to look more like this:


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


Do you know any other dangerous words too? Moron.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@dtlv. Our snowman fell apart. We built him on the edge of a drift and he capsized.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> Do you know any other dangerous words too? Moron.


Often late to parties?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I normally trundle in when everyone is on the floor unable to stop their heads rolling and ask what i've missed.

Nah, I just thought I'd throw it in anyway


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

HenchBuffman said:


> i know muay thai


Is she in the year above you?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Do you still rock climb?


Done a fair bit over the last year when I was home. Twanged my shoulder bout 3 months back and it's still not right so not done any recently.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> @dtlv. Our snowman fell apart. We built him on the edge of a drift and he capsized.


Noooooooo, I'd have been devastated :sad: (seriously, I would have been!)

Playing in the snow is fun


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@dtlv, we might have, err, kidnapped another snowman from some kids.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> @dtlv, we might have, err, kidnapped another snowman from some kids.


That's mean... yet strangely a part of me approves tremendously. I sometimes wonder if there is something very wrong with me...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dtlv said:


> That's mean... yet strangely a part of me approves tremendously. I sometimes wonder if there is something very wrong with me...


Yes, yes there is. It's the same as deliberately eating the last rolo.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes, yes there is. It's the same as deliberately eating the last rolo.


Eating the last rolo... am I going nuts here, or did we at some point in the distant past on a forum far far away have an indepth discussion about eating the last rolo? I have a vague ghostly memory teasing at the edge of my conciousness... can you remember anything like that? It does sound like something we'd end up talking about :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dtlv said:


> Eating the last rolo... am I going nuts here, or did we at some point in the distant past on a forum far far away have an indepth discussion about eating the last rolo? I have a vague ghostly memory teasing at the edge of my conciousness... can you remember anything like that? It does sound like something we'd end up talking about :lol:


Hmmmm, I'm getting deja vu. It's highly possible we did and I think it got quite esoteric in our analysis of this social faux pas.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ash1981 said:


> Fck me Milky is getting delt with and all you can do Hacks is chat Gym Bunny up lol


I am just softening her up for some other person, I live across the pond, and am happily married in a celibate relationship.:eek:



Gym Bunny said:


> Done a fair bit over the last year when I was home. Twanged my shoulder bout 3 months back and it's still not right so not done any recently.


If I was not married, and lived closer, I would give you a full body massage with hot oil, and aroma-therapy to help you recuperate. :innocent:



Gym Bunny said:


> Hmmmm, I'm getting deja vu. It's highly possible we did and I think it got quite esoteric in our analysis of this social faux pas.


See how smart she is you guys, I don't even understand what she said. :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@hackskii, you sir are a terrible flirt! :wub: you


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> @hackskii, you sir are a terrible flirt! :wub: you


Well terrible in the way that I am flirting, or terrible in the way of persistence at flirting?

Anyway, it is not really my fault, I can not help myself around gorgeous, funny, intelligent, witty, fit, aware women, that have fantastic posh accents. :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well terrible in the way that I am flirting, or terrible in the way of persistence at flirting?
> 
> Anyway, it is not really my fault, I can not help myself around gorgeous, funny, intelligent, witty, fit, aware women, that have fantastic posh accents. :whistling:


Formidable, in a good way. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Formidable, in a good way. :thumb:


Well, I just wanted to get my point across..... :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well terrible in the way that I am flirting, or terrible in the way of persistence at flirting?
> 
> Anyway, it is not really my fault, I can not help myself around gorgeous, funny, intelligent, witty, fit, aware women, that have fantastic posh accents. :whistling:


I see what you did there.. You sly dog you


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well terrible in the way that I am flirting, or terrible in the way of persistence at flirting?
> 
> Anyway, it is not really my fault, I can not help myself around gorgeous, funny, intelligent, witty, fit, aware women, that have fantastic posh accents. :whistling:


Damn, you are a slick one... definitely one with the tao. One thing I am not is slick, so am taking notes


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Well, I just wanted to get my point across..... :lol:


You did you wonderful man! :rockon:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> You did you wonderful man! :rockon:


As shucks, you made me smile.

You are a wonderful woman as well.

Thanks

Det you are a wonderful man too.

Today I am happy, things are where they are supposed to be.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> As shucks, you made me smile.
> 
> You are a wonderful woman as well.
> 
> ...


Scott, you know I love you like a brother. You are one smart man, and can see what's important and what's not... someone who realises wisdom mostly is more about what we let go of and what we stop and appreciate, rather than about what we know and hang on to.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

wtf when was this?? can't believe ive missed it all haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> As shucks, you made me smile.
> 
> You are a wonderful woman as well.
> 
> ...


 Yes my friend they are. Missed you while I've been away. I'm smiling too.



dtlv said:


> Scott, you know I love you like a brother. You are one smart man, and can see what's important and what's not... someone who realises wisdom mostly is more about what we let go of and what we stop and appreciate, rather than about what we know and hang on to.


Amen to this! Love the way with words you have Det!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Is this thread for real or is it a pi55 take?? I can't be ar5ed reading through all the pages?


I was also unsure, surely you cant be that angry at someone on the internet??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Somehow I don't think this guy is being serious lol


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like a wind up to me, I don't think any normal person would say 'I am the henchest'

Then again he could be one of them proper nut jobs who actually sit in a basemnet getting proper wound up about things like this and now Milky has told him where he trains, cant be to careful these days with all the phycos about. I would change gym


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

apparently he went into @Milky's gym today and laid him out.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> apparently he went into @Milky's gym today and laid him out.


This is true, the shame of it.

He got me with the figure four leg lock then the flying elbow !!

I called on all the Hulkamaniacs to pull me thro but there was only one in the gym ( and to be quite honest l don't like the way he looks at me in the shower )

So there you go guys, beat up by a 9 stone nerd with a questionable haircut and sexuality.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> This is true, the shame of it.
> 
> He got me with the figure four leg lock then the flying elbow !!
> 
> ...


Damn, that is funny as hell, I grew up watching the Hulkster, even bought one of his tear away tank tops way back in the day.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Damn, that is funny as hell, I grew up watching the Hulkster, even bought one of his tear away tank tops way back in the day.


Have you still got it?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

well... some people see a keyboard others see a swiss keyboard knife...love not war ....... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lukeee said:


> Have you still got it?


No, i tossed it, it got damn thin, but now I wish I had it to take a pic in it.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Brook877 said:


> School gates at four?


 Say hi to @disclosure if he's waiting there too


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

hackskii said:


> No, i tossed it, it got damn thin, but now I wish I had it to take a pic in it.


 I'm sure I still have one in my loft mate from the 90's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

billy76 said:


> I'm sure I still have one in my loft mate from the 90's


 Fvck me...... Took ya time lol ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i remember this thread,it was a dire time on ukm back then , there was a group of them that stuck together ,but 3 months later Ukm had a big cull and fcked many of them off, never seen so many banned members in a thread before lol


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me...... Took ya time lol ?


 Well it a big loft & the wife keeps filling it with $hit3


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

vetran said:


> i remember this thread,it was a dire time on ukm back then , there was a group of them that stuck together ,but 3 months later Ukm had a big cull and fcked many of them off, never seen so many banned members in a thread before lol


 Resten, Breda, john the mma guy with the dog, the great cull of 2013. We lost a lot of good soldiers that day. Rest their souls


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonder what happened to @gymbunny

Wasn't she a Phd or something?


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mate you look like 12 years old and smaller than that irritating c**t Bieber you couldn't knock out a good wank


----------

